# Nikon SB600 remote trigger?...



## Arch (Feb 12, 2008)

ok so although im a huge fan of natural light and landscape photog i have an increasing number of people asking for ports, band pics etc... so im going to get an SB600 flash. I dont want to spend the money on the SB800 as i will really only ever use it now and then and i'd rather be spending money on wider lenses.

However the site im buying off only has a cable for the SB800 to be used remotely.... and im not sure there even is one to connect my D50 to the SB600 remotely.

Iv have seen the link to this gadget on ebay....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360022860137&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX_Stores&refitem=180204334903&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget

Is this any good?.... will it work ok?.... or is there any other alternatives to off shoe triggers with my set up?

Thanks.


----------



## PNA (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Arch....I've got the D70 and the SB800, The flash worked remotely with the Nikon wireless little button which sell for about $16.00.
I'm not sure about the D50, but you might check this remote out.
You might also reconsider the SB800 as well.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2008)

I've got one of those.  It work well enough, but not with my Canon flash unit.  It might be better with your Nikon.

It's a neat gadget, especially for the price but I've found that it's not all that reliable.  If I were to use off camera flash for a paying gig...I'd probably spend some more money and get Pocket Wizards or something like that.

Keep in mind that with these radio triggers, your flash metering will have to be manual.


----------



## Arch (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, yea i think i'll just try one of those ebay things and see how i get on... i cant seem to find any other kind of cable or anything, so it will have to do.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 13, 2008)

Does the SB-600 have a PC Sync terminal? I think it does IIRC. You can get a flash hotshoe to PC-Sync adapter for your D50 too.


----------



## Offbeat (Feb 13, 2008)

SB600 doesnt have a sync terminal.

Ive got one of those ebay triggers and it seems to work very well. Hardly miss fires and doesnt randomly go off either. Has a fairly decent range and works through walls, well thin ones anyway. Well worth the money until you upgrade if your going to. BTW i have a D50 and SB600 as well.


----------

